# EOI submitted club I Filed EOI today with 60 points



## Alalawi9 (Oct 10, 2012)

HI guys,

As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues. 

I Filed EOI today with 60 points

h ttp://goo.gl/B0vew​


----------



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

can u guide me how u have file EOI on 60 points
ur ielts clear?

and can u share how u have calculated ur points?


Alalawi9 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> As the EOI process has already started so i am starting this thread where people can share , Their EOi filing status and issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

what i the possibility that you will be invited with 60 points? What are the chances..it seems that with 60 points you have to wait and invitation is not guaranteed


----------



## suewonder (Feb 19, 2016)

hi friends,
My assessment is completed. I like to submit EOI but I have couple of query it need to clear. my total experience 8 years right now If I submit my EOI what will be my effective date that date when i submit ? after 4 months my age will be over 32 . so if i don't get invitation within this 4 months time frame then will i lose 5 points for age? or as my EOI effective date 4 month earlier I will be eligible for same points ?

Thanks in advance
regars
sobhan


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your EOI effective date is the date you submit your EOI. You will lose 5 points on your 33rd birthday regardless of your EOI effective date.


----------



## Anuru2016 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I just now registered to this forum and very new here. 

I have just completed my EOI and have 60 points on board. However, my dilemma is; I am turning 45 this 13th June, 2016 and waiting for a "new skills assessment from VETASSESS". However, in the EOI I put the previous skills assessment reference no which is still valid(taken only 3 months back). The new skills assessment was requested on 21st March, 2016 and I requested VETASSESS to fast track it due to this age issue. If I do not apply for visa before this 13th June, I am losing 15 points for my age. However, this new skill assessment will not change my EOI score 60 points. I would like to know whether I can "submit" my EOI now? And, provide new assessment when I upload documents for visa application? Also, I am not very sure whether VETASSESS would issue me new assessment withing other two three days. I cannot be any longer delayed as I don not have time to get "an invitation from skillselect"

Further, I am applying for sub class 489 Regional provisional visa, where I need to have State Nomination to get another 10 points. Please advise what should I do now? Shall I "submit" my EOI today?

Thanks in advance
Anuruddha


----------



## pbad2305 (Dec 20, 2016)

hello all,

i am new to this forum and would like to seek your help. I have been positively assessed by AIM for Sales & marketing manager which is currently under medium availability. I plan to submit my EOI within a day or two. My current points incl State nomination under visa 190 is 75. This occupation is available in SA.

Please could anyone guide me with timelines with regards to next step and do I stand a chance even IF the availability reduces to low after i have submitted my EOI?

Your help and guidance in this regard would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## st2703 (Dec 5, 2016)

pbad2305 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am new to this forum and would like to seek your help. I have been positively assessed by AIM for Sales & marketing manager which is currently under medium availability. I plan to submit my EOI within a day or two. My current points incl State nomination under visa 190 is 75. This occupation is available in SA.
> 
> ...


pbad2305..
applying through AIM for sales and marketing, is it quintessential to be the Head of the department or one could even be a sales manager reporting to the head of sales and marketing? 
Could you kindly breif on the documents you used for the AIM assessment.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have already been positively assessed by AIM. That's not my question.


----------



## st2703 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ajeet said:


> You do not need to be the HoD - sales manager designation is fine. Importantly, look at the job responsibilities below and see if it closely matches with your job profile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ajeet.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305 (Dec 20, 2016)

This is my post. Please see carefully what I am asking the forum pls.

i am new to this forum and would like to seek your help. I have been positively assessed by AIM for Sales & marketing manager which is currently under medium availability. I plan to submit my EOI within a day or two. My current points incl State nomination under visa 190 is 75. This occupation is available in SA.

Please could anyone guide me with timelines with regards to next step and do I stand a chance even IF the availability reduces to low after i have submitted my EOI?


----------

